# Afghan Police buy young boy prostitutes



## Diamed (Jun 24, 2008)

website



> OTTAWA -Canadian soldiers in the main guard tower at forward operating base Wilson last summer winced when I asked about the sudden lineup of teenage boys along the mud walls of the neighbouring Afghan market.
> 
> "Wait a few minutes. You'll see," said one, his lip curling. "It's disgusting."
> 
> ...



This article has filled me with despair.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 24, 2008)

we should start a war on pedo philia


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 24, 2008)

a quick look at the titel - I thought Afghan Police bought the young boys some hoes. 


wtf is this shit - damn world


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought homosexuality was punishable by death in Islamic countries?

The rape victims will likely be used as Taliban fodder sometime in the future.


----------



## Illusions (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadly, nothing surprises me anymore....


----------



## Anandjones (Jun 24, 2008)

That is nasty.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jun 24, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> I thought homosexuality was punishable by death in Islamic countries?
> 
> The rape victims will likely be used as Taliban fodder sometime in the future.



It is! But the question is, do you want the law to be applied to all the cases, or only the ones that you want?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm unsurprised by this -.-.

Oh yeah, posting in a Diamed thread.


----------



## Illusions (Jun 24, 2008)

The_Unforgiven said:


> It is! But the question is, do you want the law to be applied to all the cases, or only the ones that you want?



Double standards apply anywhere, even in highly religious countries, unfortunately. 

Obviously, if there's a law, it should be applied to all cases, but that's not how human nature works.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 24, 2008)

The_Unforgiven said:


> It is! But the question is, do you want the law to be applied to all the cases, or only the ones that you want?



Good point

This can be used as ammo for Taliban backing their claims that Afghanistan under foreign occupation is a bastion for Sin and Heresy.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 24, 2008)

. Score one for middle eastern corruption canada


----------



## Proxy (Jun 24, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> a quick look at the titel - I thought Afghan Police bought the young boys some hoes.
> 
> 
> wtf is this shit - damn world



I thought so, too. It's really a shame that things like this happens and no one is doing a thing so stop it.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jun 24, 2008)

foh123 said:


> Double standards apply anywhere, even in highly religious countries, unfortunately.
> 
> Obviously, if there's a law, it should be applied to all cases, but that's not how human nature works.



What I meant is, do you support killing all homosexuals, or just the ones you dont like?


----------



## Anandjones (Jun 24, 2008)

It happens to the most likely countries too. Most of the time anyway.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 24, 2008)

Funny isn't it that we drive out the crazy religious extremists and in it's place comes the crazy pagans? Hopefully, they'll find a ground of mutual values/beliefs.


----------



## Illusions (Jun 24, 2008)

The_Unforgiven said:


> What I meant is, do you support killing all homosexuals, or just the ones you dont like?



Personally, i don't support killing anybody. Neither do i have anything against homosexuals. 

But, child molestation should be severely punished. 

As we can see in the article, they have a series of questionable rules and a very off-course mentality regarding these things. 

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Diamed (Jun 24, 2008)

there is so much wrong with afghanistan right now that I believe we must leave.  I wash my hands of this evil hellhole.  And if terrorists blow up another tower in another ten years, then so be it.  That's cheaper than fighting these endless wars of occupation anyway.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 24, 2008)

Disgusting....


















Little boys? Wtf? It's obvious that little girls are better.


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 24, 2008)

*Sigh* It is just sad.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 24, 2008)

Diamed said:


> there is so much wrong with afghanistan right now that I believe we must leave.  I wash my hands of this evil hellhole.  And if terrorists blow up another tower in another ten years, then so be it.  That's cheaper than fighting these endless wars of occupation anyway.



cut and running are i?


----------



## House (Jun 24, 2008)

And the Canadian military is not even allowed to intervene?

That's really disturbing...


----------



## Weaboo (Apr 7, 2010)

> man-love Thursdays



Sounds like an amazing idea, save for the prepubescent boys part.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 7, 2010)

I almost thought diamed was back but 

Anyway, inb4trash


----------



## SxR (Apr 7, 2010)

lol! I was gonna reply but then I saw the date


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

This has been ingrained in their culture for some time.  No sense getting rid of it for the sake of principle.

I have the horror stories of my fellow Guardsmen who went over in 2007 as evidence.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 7, 2010)

Afghan soldiers when pressed for questions only stated:
"....and I put it to you m'lord that, that child is sexy" 
"was performing my civic duty and it sort of turned into the wheel barrow position"


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> Afghan soldiers when pressed for questions only stated:
> "....and I put it to you m'lord that, that child is sexy"
> "was performing my civic duty and it sort of turned into the wheel barrow position"



Congratulations...you've just killed my appetite for lunch. 

I'd neg you but that'd be unfair.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 7, 2010)

Its sometimes difficult to work with these guys and I definitely wouldnt be able to accept this myself.

But if you step in on them they begin to wig the fuck out and may want your head on a platter over it. Its a good way to get out of your deployment.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Its sometimes difficult to work with these guys and I definitely wouldnt be able to accept this myself.
> 
> But if you step in on them they begin to wig the fuck out and may want your head on a platter over it. Its a good way to get out of your deployment.



Honestly...just let them have their liberties.  The more we try to impose what we think is right the more the Taliban can appeal on the PR side saying ISAF seeks to subvert Afghan culture.  You may not like it, but you have to stomach it because it's their ground.  Of course in the US this shit is unacceptable regardless of content or not.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 7, 2010)

Mael said:


> Honestly...just let them have their liberties.  The more we try to impose what we think is right the more the Taliban can appeal on the PR side saying ISAF seeks to subvert Afghan culture.  You may not like it, but you have to stomach it because it's their ground.  Of course in the US this shit is unacceptable regardless of content or not.



I understand not bothering with them but we cant just let them walk all over us either. We bend over backwards for these fuckers and if we do 1 thing wrong its a complete and utter disaster.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I understand not bothering with them but we cant just let them walk all over us either. We bend over backwards for these fuckers and if we do 1 thing wrong its a complete and utter disaster.



Believe you me...we have ways of screwing them over.

Like leaving.  The Afghans have overstepped their bounds and we can of course pull the plug, but alas that'd just create more Taliban.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought Diamed was back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

It's okay guys...no one here was Catholic, so you can all go back to jumping on other things. 

But honestly, what do you expect out of a country that has as its chief export drugs? Of course there's corruption. That's why no one's controlled that shit hole for long, its the summit in a constant game of king of the hill...


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I thought Diamed was back.



I did too. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's okay guys...no one here was Catholic, so you can all go back to jumping on other things.
> 
> But honestly, what do you expect out of a country that has as its chief export drugs? Of course there's corruption. That's why no one's controlled that shit hole for long, its the summit in a constant game of king of the hill...



As a fellow Catholic, I implore thee to stop playing a victim card.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

Mael said:


> I did too.
> 
> 
> 
> As a fellow Catholic, I implore thee to stop playing a victim card.



That's not the victim card. I'm pointing out every time someone rapes a boy (or fucks a child for that matter) and people play it off. Then when it happens to be a priest again (as if this shit doesn't happen all the time all over the place from all different people) its suddenly the only thing they can talk about. There's some people here who will come in and think these boys selling themselves should be a-okay (they would even offer them tiny condoms).


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's not the victim card. I'm pointing out every time someone rapes a boy (or fucks a child for that matter) and people play it off. Then when it happens to be a priest again (as if this shit doesn't happen all the time all over the place from all different people) its suddenly the only thing they can talk about. There's some people here who will come in and think these boys selling themselves should be a-okay (they would even offer them tiny condoms).



Let the idiots squawk, especially the hypocritical Protestants.  They should know that Catholicism does have its decent sides.  On that note, Benny needs to lighten the fuck up.  He's doing the Church a disservice by being so obstinate.

And I think I know of whom you speak.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

Mael said:


> Let the idiots squawk, especially the hypocritical Protestants.  They should know that Catholicism does have its decent sides.  On that note, Benny needs to lighten the fuck up.  He's doing the Church a disservice by being so obstinate.
> 
> And I think I know of whom you speak.



We need to take steps to oust him, that's just it. 

Though it won't fix anything because people will still rape people, it seems to be something broken inside of them. 

These people in Afghanistan need a process for screening for pedophiles, but they probably don't have good records on the past crimes of people yet so that's a no go.


----------



## id_1948 (Apr 7, 2010)

This news is happening for a long while
I think in a way its starting to leak through the western media

The afghan police are really corrupt- they steal money and end up doing things like this (raping boys and such)

Its one of the reasons driving the local populace away from the corrupt govt and into supporting the Taliban

Support the Govt and you get extorted for money and have your kids raped

Support the Taliban and you dont get blown up, money is still extorted but at least your kids arent sexually abused

Really what are the western forces accomplishing there???

All the Aid money, the millions and millions poured into the country is just ending up in corrupt officials foreign accounts... a very minimal amount dribbles through to the local people- almost insignificant

A corrupt warlord is in power who pretty much demands more money and more protection for himself, all while the rest of the country goes to hell 

Is that really why american troops are there ?? to give karazi protection and to give money so he can give it to opium growing warlords??

The way things are going I dont see NATO succeeding
Its going to be a long long drawnout battle- they will only be able to control small pockets of islands among the vast plains controlled by the Taliban... and this will go on... and the people will continue to suffer between american trigger happy forces, local corrupt warlords and the taliban


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 7, 2010)

You know I've heard an idea floated that people generally get the government they deserve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> we should start a war on pedo philia


 But then we'd have to go to war with Japan again and they now have Godzilla and Goku backing them!


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Way to bring up old news...as in years old.  This topic was already reported.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

We have seen our new enemy...and he is Pedobear (or Shotacat...your call).


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 7, 2010)

Not surprised either. Really fucked up as well.


----------



## zuul (Apr 7, 2010)

That's what happen when you hide your women.
What should have been straight guys turned into homo with pedo tendencies.

That's pretty similar to what happened in ancien Greece where females were locked in their houses. the men went after young boys.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 7, 2010)

Mael said:


> Congratulations...you've just killed my appetite for lunch.
> 
> I'd neg you but that'd be unfair.



I'd rep you but your to awsome


----------



## Zabuzalives (Apr 8, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> Good point
> 
> This can be used as ammo for Taliban backing their claims that Afghanistan under foreign occupation is a bastion for Sin and Heresy.








Its part of the Afghan ""culture""/""tradition"" in many parts. 




So even though it might be increasing due to less repression and control of these practices. The practice itself is not due to our"""western morals"" 

Our Dutch troops were disgusted by it too. 
Having warlords accompanied by adolescent boys.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 8, 2010)

lol man love Thursday


----------



## Seisokumaru (Apr 8, 2010)

Pederasty is a disturbingly common trend in militarily-styled organizations.  The Spartans, the Romans...  Dozens of military or militarily-styled groups have this sort of thing going on.

I wonder what the connection is.


----------



## kayanathera (Apr 8, 2010)

Seisokumaru said:


> Pederasty is a disturbingly common trend in militarily-styled organizations.  The Spartans, the Romans...  Dozens of military or militarily-styled groups have this sort of thing going on.
> 
> *I wonder what the connection is*.



LACK OF PUSSY...maybe


----------



## Meshach (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL.... *coughPEDOcough*

What a shame!


----------



## Shalira (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow. What's next? Animal rape? 

...ignore that comment.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 9, 2010)

Wait, what?!?!!!! Why?!!!

The news these days are intensely messed up.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 9, 2010)

Juvenile Sodomy.


----------



## travelman5 (Dec 26, 2010)

While it sound horrible to me, (us) I read that the boys came and lined up.  They were not brought, there seemed to be no force.  For what ever the reason, the boys came on their own.  Maybe the suffering was worth the gifts or money.  Maybe they gained safety for themselves and family members.  I don't know, but sounds like they went there on their own.  It should not be happening, but the police seemingly didn't go out and "kidnap" the boys and bring them there.  Sounds partially consensual, for what ever the reason.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 26, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> lol man love Thursday



This.


Travelman: Did they volunteer for this?  Usually line ups aren't things people do for fun.  Coerced might be a better word.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 26, 2010)

Thread got necored twice in one year.

Leave the dead be.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 26, 2010)

when i read this, i was truly pissed at the moment.
they are boys, go find ripe women.

boys arent supposed to be weak and uke like, it's not right in rl.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2010)

People who are forced to suppress their true desires will often leak out their wants in the most extreme of means. The same thing happens with priest and such. I just hope the male prostitutes aren't being abused.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Dec 27, 2010)

This is disturbing. I'm pretty sure horrible things like this happen all the time in Afghanistan. Does anyone actually have a real news source for this story? The link from the OP leads to a "*We're sorry, the page you requested does not exist at this address*". Preferably not from nowpublic.com (user generated news content), and not from a source reported by an individual.

A Google search including queries with 'afghan' 'police, military, security force, official' 'child, boy, kids, children, adolescent' 'prostitution, molestation, rape, sex' brought up search results totally unrelated to this story or any story regarding a conspiracy where child prostitution is being committed by security officials in Afghanistan. Actually the most relevant search result brought up at the top of the page was .

As for the original poster - I should say that I'm not at all accusing you of posting a bogus story. Indeed, an accusation as unfounded as the story in you're OP, would be inappropriate and premature. I'm just trying to find a credible source that has reported on the story. You have to admit, a sequence of bizarre events so well orchestrated, reaching a level of conspiracy in its tone, and reported on with an almost histrionic prose without a credible source to back it up can leave some people a bit skeptical.



> But the issue was given fresh legs last week by a military chaplain named Jean Johns, who reported that soldiers under treatment for posttraumatic stress syndrome had been told to "ignore" any assaults or rapes on Afghan civilians they had seen.
> 
> The Toronto Star also reports a Canadian soldier overheard an Afghan soldier abusing a young boy in late 2006 and later saw the victim with signs of rape trauma, specifically protrusions of his bowels and lower intestine.



Even within the article itself the cites are insufficient to support the claim it makes. The above are isolated incidents apart from the one its reporting on and are collateral at best.

Besides, their are major spelling mistakes within the article itself that no self respecting editor would make. Examples: 'neighbouring' 'posttraumatic' 'Defence' 'women's' 'offence' etc.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 27, 2010)

Old news. This shit happens all the time.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh fuck you guys for making me think Diamed was back twice


----------



## Huntress (Dec 27, 2010)

Afghan women are really sexy actually, if you ever see ones who have escaped or are refugees, they are almost always really beautiful.
srsly afghanistan, quit being such fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and appreciate ur women.


----------



## On and On (Dec 27, 2010)

Diamed said:


> This article has filled me with despair.



this is exactly what some of them want. just sayin


----------



## Keile (Dec 27, 2010)

Didn't Diamed quit?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 27, 2010)

Diamed said:


> there is so much wrong with afghanistan right now that I believe we must leave.  I wash my hands of this evil hellhole.  And if terrorists blow up another tower in another ten years, then so be it.  That's cheaper than fighting these endless wars of occupation anyway.



Lol whether they leave now or not, terrorism (in retaliation) is going to happen. USA/UK and whoever have already pissed them off by illigally invading their country ishould expect it.

I've seen videos of kids saying their going to be terrorists because of the invasion (that's how f'd up and war torn things are).


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 28, 2010)

Diamed said:


> This article has filled me with despair.



Heard about this a few years ago in a danish newspaper : )
Canada is slooooow.

Man - Boy love between figures of authority and young boys was, before extremists took control of Afghanistan, quite normal.
We liberated them from extremist views, and now they're regaining their old culture, some things are bad some or worse


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy diamed revival, Batman!


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 28, 2010)

There was a link between a Texas security firm and these events too. Though, nobody seemed to care.



Keile said:


> Didn't Diamed quit?


He quit life.



Mathias124 said:


> Heard about this a few years ago in a danish newspaper : )
> Canada is slooooow.


Did you hear it before Diamed, when he made this thread?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

This is old news, not to mention these practises have been rampant throughout the Middle East for decades.


----------



## DremolitoX (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm thinking... if you had to choose, would you rather have the prostitutes be girls or boys?

Note the "had to." Part. You can't say neither.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 28, 2010)

This..is just disturbing.. Heh..the fact that it's seen and nothing is done to stop it is far more unsettling, though...


----------



## ShangDOh (Dec 28, 2010)

During my deployment I had the unfortunate luck to work with the ANP on some thankfully rare occassions. From what I saw of the quality of the average "police officer" over there, this is really NOT suprising. Plus this sort of thing is actually quite common over there, I believe they have a name for it which I won't even attempt to spell out, and there are brothels that cater to this type of thing.

It's sick, but Afghan culture is not going to change because we demand it.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 28, 2010)

ShangDOh said:


> During my deployment I had the unfortunate luck to work with the ANP on some thankfully rare occassions. From what I saw of the quality of the average "police officer" over there, this is really NOT suprising. Plus this sort of thing is actually quite common over there, I believe they have a name for it which I won't even attempt to spell out, and there are brothels that cater to this type of thing.
> 
> It's sick, but Afghan culture is not going to change because we demand it.



Wait..so you're saying child prostitution is legal there as a part of their culture?


----------



## Spirit (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok who used the impure technique. Teach me.


----------



## ShangDOh (Dec 28, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> Wait..so you're saying child prostitution is legal there as a part of their culture?



Not really "legal", it's a combination of the Afghan government being so damn corrupt that they really just don't give a shit a can be made to turn a blind eye towards ANYTHING and also the fact that the central goverment is so weak, their influence over the individual provinces is laughable at best.

But yes it is a part of their culture, it's sort of a open secret if you get my meaning.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 28, 2010)

Everybody does it, just nobody talks about it.


----------



## DremolitoX (Dec 28, 2010)

Like fight club.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 28, 2010)

You broke rule number 1.


----------



## DremolitoX (Dec 28, 2010)

And 4chan.org/b/


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 29, 2010)

Can we please let this thread die?  The next person that necro this thread will be branded man-boy lover forever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

^Just because it goes away from your sight doesn't mean it isn't occurring.


----------



## horushaxx (Jan 3, 2011)

were they women?


----------



## Phunin (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, sad. Though I'm surprised they're alive, considering where they're from.


----------

